# The end is nigh....



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Where do I start in order to separate, fend for myself and build a new life? He reckons I won't be able to support myself. But there's others in far worse off financial situations than mine that manage fine. He says he "doesn't owe me anything!"

I have no idea where to start. I will be back when I have more time, to see what others have wrote.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

DameEdna said:


> Where do I start in order to separate, fend for myself and build a new life? He reckons I won't be able to support myself. But there's others in far worse off financial situations than mine that manage fine. He says he "doesn't owe me anything!"
> 
> I have no idea where to start. I will be back when I have more time, to see what others have wrote.


Start by talking to a lawyer. Start putting together as much financial information as possible. Figure out how you can be as financially self sufficient as possible. Think about things like child care, housing, etc, with the idea that he won't help easily. 

Without knowing your situation, it's hard to give specifics. Who's the primary income earner. Are there kids involved? Do you have family around that can help in any way?

C


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> He says he "doesn't owe me anything!"


Barrister-up, Edna! I'm quite sure the Court won't see it that way.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

DameEdna said:


> Where do I start in order to separate, fend for myself and build a new life? He reckons I won't be able to support myself. But there's others in far worse off financial situations than mine that manage fine. He says he "doesn't owe me anything!"
> 
> I have no idea where to start. I will be back when I have more time, to see what others have wrote.


I agree, seeing a lawyer before doing ANYTHING is the smartest move you could make. Get to know what the laws are in your state, what your options are legally, and what are the various potential outcomes.


----------

